# Not [i]that[/i] Dan Anderson



## Dan Anderson (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi All,

Two MTers have brought this up to me in the last two days so I thought I'd let you all know that the Dan Anderson who is listed in the wikipedia listing is not me.  The only things we share are our names and the fact that we write books.  Vastly different subjects, by the way.

Yours,
The Real True-Blue Dan Anderson

PS - I am working on getting a separate listing there for myself.


----------



## Flatlander (Dec 16, 2005)

Right, then.  There's _a_ Dan Anderson in Wikipedia.  You're _*the*_ Dan Anderson.  Let's not get these confused, people! :ultracool


----------



## arnisador (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks! From what it said on the Wikipedia site, I couldn't be sure if it was you or not. 

Should be asy to get a page for you there...just need a disambiguation page for the name "Dan Anderson" first.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 16, 2005)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> Right, then.  There's _a_ Dan Anderson in Wikipedia.  You're _*the*_ Dan Anderson.  Let's not get these confused, people! :ultracool



So that makes three Dan Anderson's?

I thought it was Super Dan Anderson?


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 16, 2005)

LOL
  glad to here that but then again the man is an auther and sells books

Working on anything new, Dan, for the martial art world


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Dec 16, 2005)

I see how that could be a problem.

Sometimes a stick is more than a stick.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Dec 19, 2005)

tshadowchaser said:
			
		

> LOL
> glad to here that but then again the man is an auther and sells books
> 
> Working on anything new, Dan, for the martial art world


Tshad,

Funny you should ask that.  I have already revised _De-fanging The Snake_ and _Mano y Mano_ to include more data and they are available.  I have two more projects in the works; one book and one book/DVD combo.  More on that later.  Both projects should be good for beginner and expert alike.

Yours,
Dan


----------

